# Look at these babies!



## Maltair (Feb 3, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2222467779

Now that is a piece of Kenpo history


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltair _
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2222467779
> 
> Now that is a piece of Kenpo history *



Who did Gil make them for?


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 3, 2004)

Is this the way they were originally sold or is this something extra?  I realize there are two of them but were they originally sold in a box like that?

Thanks


----------



## Maltair (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is an email I recieved:

These knives were originally made for me by Gil in 1989 just after the internationals. As for the box, I made the box to accomadate them out of solid oak and gave it 15 coats of finish. I carried them to every seminar I could throughout the bay area (SF) for a full year. If you are into energy and the way of the warrior, these are perfect. I've been studying the martial arts for the better part of 27 years now and these have been in my possession since they were made in 89. Anything else I can let you know please don't hesitate to ask. Dale Eberwein


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltair _
> *Here is an email I recieved:
> *


----------



## someguy (Feb 5, 2004)

If only I had stayed in touch with Derek...


----------



## satans.barber (Feb 8, 2004)

If anyone's thinking about bidding, I have to point out that the guy has a zero rating, so something card protected like PayPal migt be better than sending off a $1000+ cheque...

Still, nice looking knives those!

Ian.


----------

